
PHP 7 null coalescing operator - bagwaa
http://www.richardbagshaw.co.uk/php-7-null-coalescing-operator/
======
roddux
This is a neat operator, but my first thought was that I'd probably forget
it's specifics and misuse it thinking that it checks for falsy variables as
well. This wouldn't help you in checking for a blank string, say.

